

Skeumorphism the root of Scott Forstall's departure? - bryansum
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/09/28/a-really-big-word-on-apples-future.aspx

======
mvkel
Mmmm, I'd say Apple Maps is :)

------
lo_fye
Scott Forstall, not Steve.

